# Summer dog house bedding??



## CodyC (Jul 28, 2013)

With the warm weather coming, what type of bedding do you put in your dog houses. My dog stays inside at night about 90% of the time. He gets hot easy and I don't want to put anything in there that will make him not want to use it. During the winter I just use straw or cedar shaving. Is there something better suited for summer bedding?


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Nothing in warm weather.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

knowing my SIL she is probably getting each of the dogs a Cool Pillow at Bed,Bath, and Beyond


----------



## TEX21 (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't use anything but I do put a plastic kid pool out for them to get in.


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

I currently live in So Cal where it's pretty much warm all year long. If I try and put something in the dog boxes they just pull it out so I don't bother any more.


----------



## CodyC (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah that's kind of what i was thinking, he pulls everything out too. I would like to put something in there semi soft for him to lay on other than just hard plastic but then again that might be the coolest thing for him.


----------



## ks_hunting (Dec 10, 2013)

TEX21 said:


> I don't use anything but I do put a plastic kid pool out for them to get in.


And does it last very long? Anything plastic that goes into our pens generally meets a short death. A cheap kid pool I'd have to believe wouldn't stand a chance.


----------



## Gold Strike Labradors (Jan 8, 2014)

My boys like to thrash around in the Rubber Maid water trough. I bought it from our local feed store. It measures about 12"deep x 30" wide x 50"long. It's indestructible.


----------



## TEX21 (Nov 8, 2013)

ks_hunting said:


> And does it last very long? Anything plastic that goes into our pens generally meets a short death. A cheap kid pool I'd have to believe wouldn't stand a chance.


Haven't tried it with my new pup but my last two dogs just laid in it for a bit then got out. I did have one crack last summer but it was not caused from chewing. I may take a look at the above water trough that was mentioned because those things a pretty durable.


----------



## CodyC (Jul 28, 2013)

Yeah I usually put a small pool in there too. I have a 10x10 pen with heavy duty rubber horse stall mats as the floor so he doesn't get dirty. The pool is nice when it's hot out.


----------

